# Rat wall info



## star-ski191 (May 13, 2012)

I need a rat wall put in around an existing slab for a 8 x10 shed in Livonia . Does anyone know if I can just add it around the outside of the slab or does it need to go under it, and how deep and wide it needs to be? Thanks for any help. Dave


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If this is not to meet code, then I'd dig and put some treated board down 8-12" deep overall. You could use virtually any thickness that you want, 1/2 plywood or 1 1/2" boards. The critters can't chew against flat surfaces and digging deep is too difficult for them. Hardware cloth is also good to prevent intrusion.


----------



## star-ski191 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks freepop but it is to meet code that's the problem not looking forward to this.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Hopefully someone can help you find the code.


Here's some info:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107062


----------



## savage14 (Jan 10, 2013)

call the building dept. ask what is proper fix for what you have.did someone turn you in for not meeting spec's.good luck


----------



## star-ski191 (May 13, 2012)

Yea I may have to do that thanks. And no I bought a foreclosure and I would like to keep the shed.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm thinking just do one wall at a time. Dig under with a shovel 12" deepand pour some quickcrete in the trench!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Why do you have to update an existing structure ?


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

swampbuck said:


> Why do you have to update an existing structure ?


I'm guessing he tried to sneak it in and got caught. The old saying, "Ah screw the permit, they'll never catch you."


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

I don't understand why a shed needs a rat wall and a patio don't. Both slabs of concrete. Same for a driveway and sidewalk. Perhaps someone could enlighten me.
Justcatchinum


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

JUSTCATCHINUM said:


> I don't understand why a shed needs a rat wall and a patio don't. Both slabs of concrete. Same for a driveway and sidewalk. Perhaps someone could enlighten me.
> Justcatchinum


A shed is a structure. Square footage taking up space is more property tax dollars. A patio doesn't have a structure to it. Unless you put a roof with footings to hold the roof up. All townships have different rules. Nothing to do with safety factor. $$$$


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I believe a rat wall and a footing are 2 different things. A footing is to support the structure and would be under the slab around the perimeter. A rat wall would be on top of the slab between the slab and a wood wall (wall sits on top of it). Rat wall could be poured or could be block. Ask the township what the proper thing to do is.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The last time I built a shed the only permit I needed was a zoning permit. NO building permit required to build 200 SF or less size shed.

A rat wall goes below the slab the last I knew. It is fun to watch a rat chew at a crack in a slab to try and get under a wood door that it could have chewed through. It was taking chips out of the concrete. We could hear it from quite a ways away.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

We put in a shed a couple of years ago. Garden City says 24" x 4" poured concrete rat wall.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Check with the building department and see what type of rat wall is required. Some have to be 4" thick 12" deep concrete and others can be made out of 1/2" opening wire mesh that is 18" up on the wall (behind the siding)18" deep and 12" bend out at the bottom. Either way just do 1 wall at a time or a section of the wall at a time.


----------

